# Weird Gecko...



## CrystalMoon (Jul 30, 2011)

This is a Gecko I used to rescue in the Gulf while I was there....


How cool is his tail? 

Crystal


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 30, 2011)

Haha awesome. There is a Robust Velvet at my place that has a tail split but it is 2mm at most, that ones is huge.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 30, 2011)

huh thats cool,
its an asian house gecko btw


----------



## bucket (Jul 30, 2011)

with the asian house gecko's are there the ones that bark


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 30, 2011)

^ they're the kinda pale pinkish ones all over Brissie (and other places I'm sure, but that's where I've seen them), and yeah they bark...sorta a weird clicking sound


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 30, 2011)

That could be a Gehyra.


----------



## c.bleasdale14 (Jul 30, 2011)

im pretty shure its a detla of some kind. but its not a asain house gecko.clay


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 30, 2011)

I am no expert at Gecks but I would be very surprised if it were an Asian geck cause of how isolated we were
C


----------



## Smithers (Jul 30, 2011)

It's a Split-Tailed Gecko  Kool find Crystal


----------



## Rocket (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree with GeckPhotographer, I'd be putting my money on that it is a Gehyra spp. based on that photograph.


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 30, 2011)

Seems like a asian house gecko


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 30, 2011)

Why do I feel like AHG are becoming the new keelbacks?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like a Gehyra, maybe australis?


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jul 30, 2011)

my friend had one of those, different species tho and he sold it for $120


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool find! 
Definately a Gehyra of some sp, Asian House Geckos have small bumps along their tail, and usually a bit more slender in build.
Years back i found a Marbled Gecko in my backyard that had three tails in one, unfortunately no decent photograph.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 30, 2011)

It's a mermaid gecko.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 31, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Why do I feel like AHG are becoming the new keelbacks?



I agree, all the experts and their dogs are willing to jump in these days yelling 'AHG!' at any long-tailed climbing species that shows up.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 31, 2011)

Mate thats deffantly an AHG.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 31, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Mate thats deffantly an AHG.


Maybe you should work on your spelling as well as your ID skills


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 31, 2011)

> Mate thats deffantly an AHG.



Nah mate you missed the loreal scale, it's a keelback.


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 31, 2011)

People can't comment on whether it's a AHG cause it's tail has been regenerated (therefore it won't have spikes along the edges) and you can't see if the toes closest to the gecko have claws (thereby confirmed a Gehyra).

A lot of geckos become become pale pinkish at night also, so you can't tell if its an AHG based on that either.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 31, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> People can't comment on whether it's a AHG cause it's tail has been regenerated (therefore it won't have spikes along the edges) and you can't see if the toes closest to the gecko have claws (thereby confirmed a Gehyra).
> 
> A lot of geckos become become pale pinkish at night also, so you can't tell if its an AHG based on that either.



If you look at the shape of the toes you can see they have the typical skinny toes and round pads of a Gehyra where as AHG's are more "evenly proportioned" if that makes sense


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree. I just meant you can't tell it's an AHG by those things =)


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 2, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> Maybe you should work on your spelling as well as your ID skills


It's a joke.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 2, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> It's a joke.


Yeah I know they are, don't worry with practise you may get better


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 2, 2011)

Its definantly a whiteish purple gecko in my eyes haha


----------

